# New bow on the market



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

I know some of you have seen this bow, some have probably shot it, and heck, maybe someone even owns one. I'd like to hear what you think about it. I think it would be great for a tree stand, but it's been brought to my attention that it would be the ULTIMATE ground blind bow. Check it out and get back to me.

http://www.libertyarchery.com/index.html


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

yes i have shot one. they are pretty cool. scary at first, i am a very um practiced archer and it was difficult for my to group this bow at 30 yards. i got about 4-5 inch groups. it is very difficult to hold the bow still because of the small size. o and the guy who owned this bow was shooting it last week at the shop and it blew up. i would recommend getting something else that and for the price they cost you can get any high end bow.

mark


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

That bow just looks odd, like it should be illegal or something. I'd like to shoot a few arrows from it, just to test it out.


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, well just looking for thoughts on it. I guess I didn't plan on buying one but thought it was a pretty good concept if they could get the bugs out. It can't be good when a bow blows up when you're shooting it. Ouch!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

i think it's a little too small for me. I'm a fan of longer bows, for better accuracy, that's probably why your grouped so far away, the thing looks like it's about foot and a half long!! doesn't look like something I'd like, but ya can't say nothin bad about it till ya try it I guess..


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have shot this bow a few times, and each time i shoot it i love it more. It is a tack driver at 20, and 30 yards. I can group 3 arrows w/in an inch. That is pritty good for a bow w/ no risor. It would be an awsome grownd bow or for stocking. I don't know the situation but w/ one blowing up it might have been cranked up too much. Keep it at about 67 lbs. Thats all you need w/ good broadheads. 
Just go and shoot one you will love it. Try to relax your bow arm. That will stop the shaking.
It's awsome. :beer:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

most of the time i just keep my mouth shut but on this one i call BS. there is no way you can group this bow consistantly under one inch at 30 yards. if you can maybe you should stop by the shop and teach me how to shoot.

mark


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I've never even heard of this bow before and if it's that good you would think it would be all over the archary magazines. I'm certainly not going to knock it (no pun intended) but I am a little skeptical.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

W/in inch at 20. If you shoot it alot you will figure it out. You almost have to candt your bow arm to keep it steady. Shoot it more. If you can shoot a recurve, you can shoot this.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

wow that looks so messed up i wouldnt even want one, well i wouldnt buy one haha wouldnt mind shooting one.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well this bow blew up again. the guy ordered a new bow. its called a bladerunner. kinda of a neat bow, no hand shock. that one blew up in a day but they sent a new one and it has worked flawless. i am beginning to think the guy is cursed lol. one thing i know he will never touch my bow :beer:

mark


----------

